

Data for Nothing, Calls for Free: How FreedomPop Will Offer Free Phone Service - boh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/06/05/data-for-nothing-calls-for-free-how-freedompop-will-offer-free-phone-service/

======
samfisher83
Sounds like a good deal, but happens when sprint decides to raise the whole
sale prices?

